# ski trip to N VT next Monday and Tuesday 2/27&2/28



## ScottySkis (Feb 18, 2012)

Any changes of snow, I look at the awesome website of Mr Winn which I love but www.snowforecast.com only goes out 6 days.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 18, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Any changes of snow, I look at the awesome website of Mr Winn which I love but www.snowforecast.com only goes out 6 days.



Hey Scotty--thanks for the kind words.  I just got back from the slopes today (Gunstock) and am beat.  Just a quick overview note--high pressure/dry early this work week, then colder/unsettled end of week/into weekend (possible accumulations with a couple of weak systems and some upslope potential)--then high pressure again when you're looking to head out--probably a bit of a warmup too.  That's about it for now--time for hot shower/chili/Bruins.


----------



## hammer (Feb 18, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Hey Scotty--thanks for the kind words.  I just got back from the slopes today (Gunstock) and am beat.  Just a quick overview note--high pressure/dry early this work week, then colder/unsettled end of week/into weekend (possible accumulations with a couple of weak systems and some upslope potential)--then high pressure again when you're looking to head out--probably a bit of a warmup too.  That's about it for now--time for hot shower/chili/Bruins.


How was Gunstock?  Heading there tomorrow...


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 19, 2012)

hammer said:


> How was Gunstock?  Heading there tomorrow...



Just saw your post this morning.  If you catch this before heading out, yes, Gunstock was great!  I haven't skied there in over 20 years so the improvements I noticed are not as big a deal to most everyone here.  As for conditions--decent--frozen/loose granular loosened up for the afternoon...a little scraped down with sugar batches in spots but probably the same for most southern areas.  I've avoided Saturday skiing for a long time too so I was expecting long lines--really no more than 5 minutes for Panorama Express...even less for everything else.  Great terrain although I avoided blacks for my son.  Fun to watch zip liners and the big air bag.  Just a fun, fun mountain.  I'll work up a trip report today and see how some phone pics came out.  Hope you have fun today--the sun will feel good going up the Panorama and northwest breezes should be fairly light.  Demo days this weekend too.


----------



## hammer (Feb 19, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Just saw your post this morning.  If you catch this before heading out, yes, Gunstock was great!  I haven't skied there in over 20 years so the improvements I noticed are not as big a deal to most everyone here.  As for conditions--decent--frozen/loose granular loosened up for the afternoon...a little scraped down with sugar batches in spots but probably the same for most southern areas.  I've avoided Saturday skiing for a long time too so I was expecting long lines--really no more than 5 minutes for Panorama Express...even less for everything else.  Great terrain although I avoided blacks for my son.  Fun to watch zip liners and the big air bag.  Just a fun, fun mountain.  I'll work up a trip report today and see how some phone pics came out.  Hope you have fun today--the sun will feel good going up the Panorama and northwest breezes should be fairly light.  Demo days this weekend too.


Thanks for the trip report.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 20, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Hey Scotty--thanks for the kind words.  I just got back from the slopes today (Gunstock) and am beat.  Just a quick overview note--high pressure/dry early this work week, then colder/unsettled end of week/into weekend (possible accumulations with a couple of weak systems and some upslope potential)--then high pressure again when you're looking to head out--probably a bit of a warmup too.  That's about it for now-o-time for hot shower/chili/Bruins.


Glad you got out mr. Winn,and thanks for getting back to me. So I guess North Vt and south Vt will pretty much have same snow changes this week?


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Any changes of snow, I look at the awesome website of Mr Winn which I love but www.snowforecast.com only goes out 6 days.



My plan right now is 
Sun/Mon.  I'm chasing snow... PM later


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 23, 2012)

billski said:


> My plan right now is
> Sun/Mon.  I'm chasing snow... PM later


I'm glad to Bill get his powder days, I got a nice place at mt snow for three people very cheap so thats were going.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 23, 2012)

Gonna be up mon-wed..Killington...maybe MRG one day


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 24, 2012)

powhunter said:


> Gonna be up mon-wed..Killington...maybe MRG one day


Same here except probably till Thurs/Fri & I'll most likely hit Sugarbush for a day or 2 being I get cheap tics ($30).


----------



## Tooth (Feb 24, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Same here except probably till Thurs/Fri & I'll most likely hit Sugarbush for a day or 2 being I get cheap tics ($30).



Im hearing good things about a Weds-Thurs snow event thats capable of a foot plus for NNE again.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Tooth said:


> Im hearing good things about a Weds-Thurs snow event thats capable of a foot plus for NNE again.


Just saw that on the 10 day forecast a little while ago.

Let's hope.

Radio silence all week, I don't have internet connection in VT.


----------



## Tooth (Feb 24, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Just saw that on the 10 day forecast a little while ago.
> 
> Let's hope.
> 
> Radio silence all week, I don't have internet connection in VT.



Sounds like a good week. Enjoy it.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 25, 2012)

Tooth said:


> Im hearing good things about a Weds-Thurs snow event thats capable of a foot plus for NNE again.



I'm not counting my chickens until they've hatched, but the possibility is there.  I'm thinking Jay/Burke for the weekend if it pans out.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 25, 2012)

^ As for tonight though?  Well, there's some snow, which for this year is a "good thing" as Martha Stewart would say, but considered against the fact the mets were calling for 12 to 20 inches, it's beginninig to look like an absolute bust.  Le sigh (again).


----------



## powhunter (Feb 26, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Same here except probably till Thurs/Fri & I'll most likely hit Sugarbush for a day or 2 being I get cheap tics ($30).




Give me a shout of ya see me..Red jacket..tan pants..Hart f17s

steveo


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 26, 2012)

powhunter said:


> Give me a shout of ya see me..Red jacket..tan pants..Hart f17s
> 
> steveo



For sure.

I'm the old guy in the Bogner jacket smoking on the chair.


----------

